# The TARDIS touches down in Sydney



## Warrigal (Aug 12, 2014)

Any Doctor Who aficionados out there ?
The new series starts over here on August 24 

The stars are over here ATM.


----------



## Michael. (Aug 12, 2014)

.
Dr.Who has always been a favourite of mine.





.​


----------



## Pappy (Aug 12, 2014)

Not ever seeing Dr. who, what does the blue police box stand for?


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 12, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Not ever seeing Dr. who, what does the blue police box stand for?




that's the magical time machine.


----------



## Michael. (Aug 12, 2014)

.
The TARDIS is a time machine and spacecraft in the British science fiction television programme Doctor Who and its associated spin-offs

A TARDIS is a product of the advanced technology of the Time Lords, an extraterrestrial civilisation to which the programme's central character, the Doctor, belongs.  

It came from Gallifrey, his home planet. (TARDIS stands for *T*ime *A*nd *R*elative *D*imension *I*n *S*pace)

It can travel to any point in all of time and space and is bigger on the inside than the outside due to trans-dimensional engineering – a key Time Lord discovery. 

At some stage during his travels across the galaxy the cloaking device got stuck and the TARDIS has retained the outward appearance of an old fashioned British Police Box.

Many actors have played Dr Who and from time to time he has to regenerate.

During this period he takes on a new appearance and a completely different persona.

His travelling companions also change from time to time but they are mere mortals.

The Doctor of course is a Time Lord (with two hearts)

youtube has many episodes of Dr.Who.

.

.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 12, 2014)

Ok. Thanks to all. I get it now.:sentimental:


----------



## Pam (Aug 12, 2014)

I'll be watching! 

The ring tone on my mobile phone is the Dr Who theme tune.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 24, 2014)

I watched the first episode of this new series and I think it is very promising.
Any other reactions?

I did see an interview with Peter Capaldi and Julia Zemiro recently and it tweaked my interest in how he would portray the new Doctor. I think we will see a more nuance Doctor

http://www.abc.net.au/tv/programs/when-julia-met-the-doctor/


----------



## Eltrippe (Aug 24, 2014)

I thought the the opening episode was a little puerile, but I'm optimistic for the rest of the series now that the writers have got their transition conceits out of their system.



Dame Warrigal said:


> I watched the first episode of this new series and I think it is very promising.
> Any other reactions?
> 
> I did see an interview with Peter Capaldi and Julia Zemiro recently and it tweaked my interest in how he would portray the new Doctor. I think we will see a more nuance Doctor
> ...


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 24, 2014)

IMO Doctor Who is always rather puerile because its ancestry is pantomime and it still incorporates some of these features. I happen to like panto and this doesn't worry me at all. 

I find the latest episode that explores the disconnect between the outer and inner self to be a new direction. The plea to look at me and see who I really am inside is a new theme. It is almost Shakespearean. I like Shakespeare too.


----------

